# My new boy!



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I'm obsessed with this fish! He is just so beautiful! I haven't come up with a good name yet.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a handsome fish. I like the poem. Maybe Spike because of his fins?


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

very nice It makes me think of Black Velvet


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

Onyx would be a great name for him! I would just stare at him for hours if he was mine.:betta:


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, what a nice betta! Good find  Where did you find him?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful, is that a black dragon?


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

Surprisingly enough I got him at our local Petco. I plan on getting a female for my community tank and trying to breed them. I'm not sure if they will or not considering that he is an older male and the female will be completely random. He's just so hansom it seems a shame not to try. 

Black dragon?


----------

